# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Informacione dhe kuriozitete rreth shendetit

## [Asteroid]

Shumë duhanpirës shqetësohen se po të lenë duhanin ata shtojnë peshë. Për personat me diabet të tipit 2, mbipesha pas lënies së duhanit mund keqësojë sëmundjen dhe të rrisë rrezikun e sëmundjeve të tjera. Dihet se kontrolli i peshës është faktor kyç në menaxhimin e diabetit dhe parandalimin e goditjeve në zemër dhe në tru.
Një studim i ri morri në shqyrtim personat që kishin nderprere duhanin, për të vlerësuar nëse shtimi i disa kilogramëve në peshën trupore shoqërohej me një pakësim të përfitimeve kardiovaskulare që sjell lënia e duhanit.
Studimi zgjati disa dekada dhe rezultatet u botuan së fundmi në revistën e shoqatës amerikane të mjekësisë, JAMA.
Autorët matën qëndrimin e pjersmarrësve ndaj duhanit dhe ndryshimin në peshë trupore mes personave që kurrë nuk kishin pirë duhan; mes atyre që e kishin lënë duhanin 4 vitet e fundit; dhe mes atyree që kishin më shumë se 4 vjet pa pirë duhan.
Të dhënat e regjistruara, shkencëtarët i krahasuan me njerëzit që vazhdonin të pinin duhan. Dhe rezultatet treguan se personat që kishin lënë duhanin, vazhdonin të përfitonin nga mospirja edhe nëse kishin diabet, edhe nëse shtonin peshë.
Për shembull, mes personave që lanë duhanin, pavarësisht nga shtimi i peshës, këta kishin 50 për qind më pak gjasa të pësonin një goditje në zemër ose në tru, apo të vdisnin nga sëmundje të tilla kardiovaksulare gjatë 6 vjetëve në studim.
Pjesmarrësit që lanë duhanin fituan një peshë trupore prej rreth 5 kilogramësh.
Autorët e studimit thonë gjithashtu se personat që kurrë nuk kishin pirë duhan ishin 70 për qind më pak në rrezik nga ndonjë goditje në zemër ose në tru, krahasuar me personat që vazhdonin të pinin duhan.

----------


## [Asteroid]

Aspirina është ilaçi i parë që njeriu mendon kur ka dhimbje

Por tani ka më shumë prova se aspirina mund të jetë e dobishme edhe kundër një sëmundjeje vdekjeprurëse, siç është kanceri i lëkurës.
Ka kohë që ky ilaç mjaft i përhapur është lidhur me uljen e rrezikut për;
- Kancer në stomak
- Kancer në zorrë
- Kancer në gji
Tani, shkencëtarët thonë se aspirina mund të zvogëlojë edhe rrezikun e melanomës. Melanoma është lloji më i rrezikshëm i kancerit të lëkurës.
Sipas të dhënave nga Shoqata Amerikane e Kancerit, këtë vit në SHBA, pritet të ndodhin rreth 77 mijë raste të reja kanceri melanoma dhe gati 9 mijë e 500 vdekje nga kjo sëmundje.
Në studimin e botuar në revistën “Cancer”, shkencëtarët shqyrtuan rreth 60 mijë gra të racës së bardhë. Lëkura e bardhe ka më shumë gjasa të preket nga kanceri melanoma.
Autorët e studimit zbuluan se përdorimi i aspirinës u shoqërua ndjeshëm me një rrezik të ulët të melanomës.
Dhe efekti mbrojtës u rrit krahas kohës së marrjes së aspirinës – për shembull – rreziku i zhvillimit të melanomës u zvogëlua 30 për qind tek gratë që kishin marrë aspirina pesë vjet ose më gjatë.

----------


## [Asteroid]

Një studim botuar në revistën mjekësore BMC tregon një lidhje mes ngrënies së mishit të përpunuar dhe sëmundjeve kardiovaskulare dhe kancerit.


Një nga vështirësitë në matjen e pasojës së të ngrënit mish në shëndet, është efekti i ngatërruar i stilit të jetesës. Shpesh vegjetarianët kanë një stil jetesë më të shëndetshëm në krahasim me popullatën e përgjithshme; ata janë më pak të prirur për të pirë duhan, janë më pak mbipeshë, dhe kanë më shumë gjasa të jenë fizikisht aktivë. Vetëm brenda një studimi shumë të gjërë, mundet që pasojat e ngrënies së mishit dhe mishit të përpunuar të ndahen nga zgjedhja e stilit të jetesës.
Në studim u përfshinë rreth 500 mijë persona nga 10 vende të Evropë. Rezultatet treguan se në përgjithësi një dietë me shumë mish të përpunuar shtonte mundësitë për prekje nga shumë sëmundje. Burrat dhe gratë që hanin mish të përpunuar, zakonisht përdornin më pak fruta e perime dhe kishin më shumë gjasa për të pirë duhan. Meshkujt të cilët hanin shumë mish ishin të prirur për të konsumuar shumë alkohol.
Rreziku për vdekje të parakohshme u rrit me sasinë e mishit të përpunuara që një person konsumonte. Por një sasi e vogël mishi të kuq duket të jetë e dobishme për shkak se mishi është burim i rëndësishëm vlerash ushqimore dhe vitaminave.
Shkencëtarë nga Universiteti i Zyrihut, që udhëhoqën studimin thonë se rreziqet e vdekjes së parakohëshme nga kanceri dhe sëmundjet kardiovaskulare rriten edhe me shtimin e sasisë së ngrënies së mishit të përpunuar. Studimi vlerëson se 3% e vdekjeve të parakohshme çdo vit mund të parandalohen nëse njerëzit hanë më pak se 20 gram mish të përpunuar në ditë.

----------


## [Asteroid]

Bakter i lashtë rezistues

Katër miliardë vjet më parë, menjëherë pasi planeti u ftoh mjaftueshëm për të filluar jeta, qelizat mund të jenë përtërirë dhe ndarë nëpërmjet mekanizmit të proteinave apo mureve qelizorë. Por një studim i ri shqyrton saktësisht se si këto qeliza primitive mund të kenë evoluar, pa patur nevojë për struktura të tilla të rëndësishme siç janë muret qelizorë.

Ndërsa shumica e baktereve kanë mure qelizore, ka disa baktere që mund të bëjnë edhe pa mure të tilla, dhe që ndryshojnë duke marrë formën L. Muri qelizor është mebranë që rrethon qelizat dhe i mbron ato të ruajnë formën e tyre. Pikërisht kjo membranë vihet në shënjestër nga antibiotikët që sulmojnë bakteret përgjegjëse për shumë sëmundje infektive. Dhe bakteret reagojnë duke marrë formën L për t’i rezistuar goditjes së antibiotikëve.
Studimi i botuar në revistën Cell thotë se qelizat në formë L shumëfishohen ose riporodhohen pa patur nevojë për ndonjë proteinë bazë. Studimi hedh dritë mbi mënyrën se si qelizat shumë primitive mund të jenë përhapur në ditët e hershme të zhvillimit.
Ndryshimi më i spikatur lidhur me gjendjen L-formë është mënyra se si bakteret shumëfishohen. Edhe pse mutacionet gjenetike që lidhen me gjendjen L-formë janë identifikuar, pak dihet rreth mekanizmave molekulare themelore që ripërtërijnë a i shumojnë ato.
Studimi hap rrugën për të kuptuar se si bakteret në formë L shkaktojnë sëmundje dhe u rezistojnë antibiotikëve. Autorët thonë se studimi gjithashtu ofron një sistem model për eksperimentet e ardhshme që synojnë eksplorimin e mekanizmave të mundshëm në ripërtëritjen e qelizave primitive të cilat mund të kenë ekzistuar përpara shpërthimit të jetës bakteriale në planet, gati katër miliard vite më parë.

----------


## [Asteroid]

Më shumë në këmbë, më pak rrezik për diabet

Një studim britanik konstaton se udhëtimi i gjatë mund kryhet edhe me ecje të shkurtra, kur është fjala për sëmundjen e diabetit, Miliona njerëz vuajnë nga diabeti i tipit 2.

Studimet klinike kanë treguar se humbje peshe dhe aktivitet i moderuar fizik zvogëlojnë rrezikun e sëmundjes.
Në studimin e botuar në “Diabetologia” online, shkencëtarët britanikë thonë se luajtja nga vendi sjell më shumë përftime sesa mendohej.
Gjatë vëzhgimit të rreth 900 personave, u zbulua se qëndrimi më pak ulur e largon rrezikun e diabetit, madje më shumë sesa ushtrimet e rregullta fizike.
Autorët thonë se personat në rrezik për diabet mjafton të qëndrojnë më pak ulur dhe të lëvizën më shumë, pavarësisht nga intensiteti i këtyre lëvizjeve, për të ulur këtë rrezik.

----------


## [Asteroid]

Pse njerëzit qajnë ?

Të gjithë gjitarët mund të prodhojnë lotë, por njerëzit janë të vetmit që qajnë. Në librin “Why Humans Like to Cry” (Oxford University Press, 2012), neurologu Michael Trimble trajton mënyrën se si evolucioni dhe kultura i dhanë trurit të njeriut formën dhe funksionin për të shprehur emocione në një nivel më të lartë sesa pjesa tjetër e botës shtazore.

Vajtimi mund të ketë qenë një nga format më të hershme të komunikimit mes të ngjashmëve të njeriut të sotëm – fillimisht si një mënyrë për të mbajtur sytë të lubrifikuar dhe më pas si përgjigje ndaj dhimbjes. Autori Trimble argumenton se të qarët u bë një metodë për të shprehur ndjenja gëzimi, vuajtje dhe dhembshurie përpara se të zhvillohej të folurit dhe gjuha për komunikim.
Emocionet e njeriut rrjedhin nga një rrjet i ndërlidhur i rajoneve të trurit. Dr. Trimble diskuton rezultatet e studimit që tregojnë se truri nxit emocionalisht sistemin limbik (përgjegjës për emocionet dhe kujtesën) që ndodhet i lidhur thellësisht me zonat e tjera të sistemit nervor, të tilla si membrana ndijore (cortex), e cila e ndihmon njeriun të konceptojë dhe të njohë mjedisin rrethues,
Si rezultat, ndjenjat janë të integruara me mjedisin dhe përgjigjet trupore, ndryshe nga sa ndodh me speciet e tjera. Autori sugjeron se një arsye e mundshme që njeriu ndjehet më mirë pasi ka qarë është se qarja stimulon nervat e kafkës, duke qetësuar kështu amygdalën ( pjesë e sistemit limbik në tru).
Në librin e tij, Dr. Trimble gjithashtu përshkruan se si forma të ndryshme të artit, sidomos muzika, kanë fuqi për t’a bërë njeriun të qajë. Kjo dukuri mund të shpjegohet, pjesërisht, nga studimet rreth imazheve të trurit gjatë skanimeve, që tregojnë se muzika mund të prekë lehtë sistemin limbik të trurit. Një melodi e thjeshtë mund të nxisë kujtime, dhe reagime fizike, ndjenja gëzimi e trishtimi. Në një studim, shkencëtarët gjetën se duke dëgjuar muzikë, 90 për qind e pjesmarrësve u prekën dhe 85 për qind derdhën lot. Ndërsa një tjetër studim tregoi se këngët e njohura shkaktuan kujtime emocionuese tek dëgjuesit.
Autori guximshëm thyen cipën e sipërfaqes së një procesi të ndërlikuar njerëzor, ndërsa argumenton se të qarit nuk tregon dobësi, përkundrazi, thekson përparimin njerëzor.

----------


## [Asteroid]

Diabeti dhe humbja e shikimit

Ndërsa mbipesha bëhet problem shëndetësor global, edhe një prej pasojave të saj – diabeti i tipit 2 – po merr përmasa pandemike. Kjo ngre shqetësime të reja rreth sëmundjeve që lidhen me diabetin, përfshi të parit që nëse lihet pa trajtuar mund të çojë në verbim.
Organizata botërore e shëndetësisë thotë se 160 milionë njerëz në botë me diabet gjithashtu janë të prekur edhe nga një shkallë e humbjes së shikimit e quajtur ndryshe “retinopathy diabetike” - shkaktuar nga ndryshimi i enëve të gjakut në retinë, pjesë e syrit që kthen imazhet e dritës në impulse nervore duke lejuar njeriun të shohë.
Një studim 10 vjeçar i kryer nga shkencëtarë pranë shkollës mjekësore Johns Hopkins në Baltimor, tregon se i vetmi faktor rreziku për humbjen e shikimit që u rrit gjatë periudhës në vëzhgim ishte diabeti. Studimi gjithashtu zbuloi se diabeti po përhapet edhe mes moshave të reja. Shkencëtarët vunë re se mes personave në moshën 20 deri 40 vjeçare, rastet e diabetit janë rritur 40 për qind.
Ekspertë të shëndetësisë thonë se çdo njeri me diabet është në rrezik për të humbur shikimin. Por i rëndësishëm është fakti se është se retinopathia diabetike mund të trajtohet dhe nëse zbulohet herët, pacienti ka gjasa të parandalojë humbjen e të parit në 90 për qind të rasteve. Ndërsa pa trajtim, sëmundja mund të rezultojë në humbje të pjesëshme ose deri të plotë të shikimit. Studimi u botua në revistën e shoqatës amerikane të mjekësisë (JAMA).

----------


## [Asteroid]

Udhëzime të reja për trajtimin e infeksioneve të veshit tek fëmijët 

Infeksionet e veshit janë ndër sëmundjet më të shpeshta të fëmijëve. Pothuajse gjysma e recetave të përshkruara për fëmijët janë për infeksionet e veshit.
Akademia Amerikane e Pediatrisë këshillon që numri i recetave të tilla të pakësohet – ajo sapo ka publikuar udhëzime të reja të rrepta për diagnostikimin dhe trajtimin e infeksioneve të veshit.
Akademia e Pediatrisë thotë se antibiotikët duhet të jepen:
- Për infeksione të rënda të veshit për fëmijët 6 muaj e sipër
- Kur dhimbjet në vesh janë të moderuara ose të rënda
- Kur këto dhimbje zgjasin të paktën 48 orë (ose)
- Kur dhimbjet e veshit shoqërohen nga një temperaturë 39 gradë Celsius = 102,2 gradë Fahreneit ose më e lartë. (Konvertim i temperaturave, klik këtu)
- Pritje e kujdesëshme këshillohet për rastet më pak të rënda
Nëse gjendja e fëmijës me dhimbje në vesh nuk përmirësohet ose përkeqësohet brenda 48 orëve deri në 72 orë, atëherë këshillohet përdorimi i antibiotikëve.
Një përjashtim – fëmijët e moshave 6 muaj deri në 23 muaj me të dy veshët e infektuar duhet të trajtohen me antibiotikë.

----------


## [Asteroid]

Metalet toksike lidhen me autizmin

Në një studim të botuar së fundmi në revistën “Biological Trace Element Research”, nga shkencëtarë të Universitetit Shtetëror të Arizonës, tregon se fëmijët me autizëm kanë nivele të larta të metaleve toksike në gjakun e tyre dhe urinë në krahasim me fëmijët e zakonshëm. Studimi shqyrtoi 55 fëmijë me autizëm në moshat 5-16 vjeç dhe i krahasoi me fëmijë të moshave të ngjashme.
Në krahasim me fëmijët e tjerë, fëmijët me autizëm kishin nivele më të larta të plumbit në qelizat e kuqe të gjakut (+41 %); nivele më të larta të plumbit në urinë (+74 %); talium (+77 %); kallaj (+115 %); dhe tungsten (+44 %). Plumbi, taliumi, kallaj, dhe tungsten janë metale toksike që mund të dëmtojnë zhvillimin dhe funksionin e trurit, dhe gjithashtu ndërhyjnë në funksionimin normal të organeve dhe sistemeve të tjera të trupit.
Duke bërë një analizë statistikore të niveleve të metaleve toksike dhe ashpërsisë së autizmit, studimi zbuloi se në 38 % deri në 47 % të rasteve ashpërsia e autizmi lidhej me nivelin e disa metaleve toksike të tilla si kadmium dhe merkur.
Autorët e studimit sugjerojnë se një pakësim i ekspozimit ndaj metaleve toksike mund të ndihmojë për të përmirësuar simptomat e autizmit dhe se trajtimi për të hequr metalet toksike nga organizmi mund të zvogëlojë simptomat e autizmit. Por këto hipoteza kanë nevojë për eksplorim të mëtejshëm, ndërsa të dhënat që mbështesin idenë e tyre po vijnë duke u shtuar.

----------


## [Asteroid]

Ushqimi si hormon dhe dieta

Një pjatë makaronesh me mish është më shumë se ushqim i shijshëm. Pjata përmban karbohidrate, yndyrna dhe proteina. Por ajo gjithashtu përmban kimikate që dërgojnë sinjale delikate dhe udhëzime për qelizat në trup. Ka kohë që shkencëtarët janë duke punuar se si se të kuptojnë më mirë ndikimin e dietës në shëndet, duhet të marrë parasysh këto sinjalet që ushqimi dërgon në organizëm.
Qelizat flasin me njëri-tjetrën në një gjuhë të ndërlikuar. Ato komunikojnë nëpërmjet mesazheve kimike duke udhëzuar njëri-tjetrën si të shtohen, rriten, lëvizin dhe si t’u përgjigjen kërcënimeve. Dihet se problemet në komunikimin ndër-qelizor mund të çojnë në sëmundje të tilla si diabet dhe kancer. Mesazhet mes qelizave marrin shumë forma, përfshi hormone dhe molekula të ngarkuara të quajtura jone. Qelizat gjithashtu dëgjojnë sinjalet që vijnë nga jashtë trupit, si ato nëpërmjet ushqimit.
Studimet e fundit tregojnë se molekulat e gjetura në ushqim mund të ndryshojnë komunikimin mes qelizave. Për shembull, në vitin 2010 një ekip studiuesish në Kaliforni dhe Japoni zbuloi se acidi yndyror omega-3 në ushqim lidhet me një proteinë të veçantë në sipërfaqen e qelizës. Proteina, e quajtur GPR120, gjendet në indet e muskujve dhe në adipozë (lloj dhjami). Kur acidi yndyror omega-3 i ngjitet kësaj proteine, ky acid vepron si një çelës që gjen në proteinë kyçin e vet dhe si rrjedhim proteina GPR120 krijon një reaksion zinxhir të zhvillimeve qelizore që mbrojnë trupin nga pesha e tepërt dhe pezmatimet.
Kuptimi i ndikimit të ushqimit në qeliza mund të ofrojë një mënyrë më të mirë për përgatitjen e dietave, thuhet në studim, dhe se një dietë e veçantë që ul rrezikun e prekjes nga mbipesha mund të mbrojë edhe nga diabeti.
Autorët argumentojnë se efektet e ushqimit në trup janë aq komplekse dhe specifike se një vakt është pothuajse si një koktej të hormoneve.
Hormonet janë substanca kimike që derdhen përmes ushqimit nga një ind ose gjëndër dhe udhëtojnë përmes gjakut ose lëngjeve për të arritur një pjesë tjetër të trupit. Atje, ato udhëzojnë qelizat për të prodhuar qeliza të tjera, kimikate dhe se si të veprojnë. Megjithëse, komponentet e ushqimit nuk prodhohen në trup, ato mund të nxisin reagime specifike të qelizave, duke i bërë ato të ngjashme me hormonet.
Metafora e ushqimit si hormon është interesante, thonë shkencëtarët, sepse në fakt ushqimi është një grumbull bio-kimikatesh dhe përpjekja për t’i ndarë ato krijon përshtjellim më vete.
Për dekada, shkencëtarët po përpiqen nëpërmjet studimeve për të kuptuar se në ç’mënyrë ushqimi rregullon dhe ndikon qelizat e trupit. Sfida e shëndetit publik është që nga rezultatet e studimeve të tilla të nxjerrë udhëzime të sakta dietike.
Shkencëtarët thonë se rekomandimet aktuale dietike nuk përfillin gjetjet më të reja: Për shembull, Shoqata Amerikane e Zemrës (American Heart Association) këshillon që njerëzit të hanë peshk, sepse acidi yndyror omega-3 lidhet me shçëndetin e zemrës, përfshi pakësimin e rrezikut për rrahje jonormale dhe uljen e tensionit – dhe këto udhëzime, e të tjera, i bazon në vëzhgimin e gjendjes shëndetësore të grupeve të gjera të popullatës, dhe jo duke u nisur nga roli i ushqimit.
Autorët thonë se mesazhet dietike për publikun duhet të jenë të thjeshta, prandaj punonjësit e shëndetit publik duhet gjithashtu të jenë të informuar mbi veprimin e ushqimit si hormon.
Acidet yndyrore nuk janë vetëm hormon si element ushqimor. Aminoacidet mund të aktivizojnë një reaksion zinxhir qelizor që lidhen me rritjen e qelizave dhe insulinën. Vitamina D dhe vitamina të tjera lidhen me reagimin imunitar të organizmit.
Ideja se ushqimi vepron si një koktej hormonesh krijon një bazë për kërkime të mëtejshme, thonë ekspertët, ndërkohë që për qëllime praktike ata rekomandojnë ende dieta të shëndetshme me shumë perime, me ushqime relativisht të papërpunuara dhe kalori të balancuara.
Burimi kryesor: Scientific American


Vazhdon ------->

----------


## teta

> Diabeti dhe humbja e shikimit
> 
> Ndërsa mbipesha bëhet problem shëndetësor global, edhe një prej pasojave të saj – diabeti i tipit 2 – po merr përmasa pandemike. Kjo ngre shqetësime të reja rreth sëmundjeve që lidhen me diabetin, përfshi të parit që nëse lihet pa trajtuar mund të çojë në verbim.
> Organizata botërore e shëndetësisë thotë se 160 milionë njerëz në botë me diabet gjithashtu janë të prekur edhe nga një shkallë e humbjes së shikimit e quajtur ndryshe “retinopathy diabetike” - shkaktuar nga ndryshimi i enëve të gjakut në retinë, pjesë e syrit që kthen imazhet e dritës në impulse nervore duke lejuar njeriun të shohë.
> Një studim 10 vjeçar i kryer nga shkencëtarë pranë shkollës mjekësore Johns Hopkins në Baltimor, tregon se i vetmi faktor rreziku për humbjen e shikimit që u rrit gjatë periudhës në vëzhgim ishte diabeti. Studimi gjithashtu zbuloi se diabeti po përhapet edhe mes moshave të reja. Shkencëtarët vunë re se mes personave në moshën 20 deri 40 vjeçare, rastet e diabetit janë rritur 40 për qind.
> Ekspertë të shëndetësisë thonë se çdo njeri me diabet është në rrezik për të humbur shikimin. Por i rëndësishëm është fakti se është se retinopathia diabetike mund të trajtohet dhe nëse zbulohet herët, pacienti ka gjasa të parandalojë humbjen e të parit në 90 për qind të rasteve. Ndërsa pa trajtim, sëmundja mund të rezultojë në humbje të pjesëshme ose deri të plotë të shikimit. Studimi u botua në revistën e shoqatës amerikane të mjekësisë (JAMA).


tani sa kam perfunduar nje studim lidhur me humbjen e degjimit te diabetiket e tipit II
kam examinuar 40 pac me diabet te tipit II organin e degjimit,dhe 40 pac te te njejtes mosh me keta diabetiket por pa diabet
*dhe ne fund  rrezulltatet e studimit jan se  demtimet fisiologjike qe fitohen me kalimin e viteve pra te humbjes se degjimit,te diabetiket lajmerohet 10 vite me heret.*

konstatim:
*problemi qendron se per shkak te diabetit ,demtohen enet e gjakut,kjo shkakton qe ushqyshmeria me gjak te qendrave te ndryshme si psh te ajo e shikimit apo e degjimit etj,nuk kan ushqyshmerin e mire,dhe kjo shakakton ramjen e funkcionit te tyre me shpejt se zakonisht*

----------


## [Asteroid]

Ushtrimet e lehta, më të efektshme kundër kolesterolit dhe diabetit

Ndërkohë që ushtrimi fizik është një armë e rëndësishme në kontrollin e diabetit dhe kolesterolit, një studim i ri sugjeron se lloji i ushtrimit luan rol.

Sipas studimit të botuar në revistën mjekësore PLOS ONE, ushtrimet e lehta dhe të vazhdueshme janë më të dobishme sesa ushtrimet intensive në përmirësimin e nivelit të kolesterolit dhe parandalimin e diabetit.
Shkencëtarët në Danimarkë morrën në shqyrtim 18 persona të moshës 19 deri 24 vjeç me peshë normale dhe i ndanë ata në 3 grupe në 3 programe të veçanta stërvitjeje.
- Grupi i parë qëndroi ulur për 14 orë pa bërë ndonjë ushtrim.
- Grupi i dytë qëndroi ulur 13 orë dhe 1 orë kreu ushtrime intensive me biçikletë.
- Grupi i tretë qëndroi 8 orë ulur, kreu 4 orë ecje dhe 2 orë qëndroi në këmbë.
Të dy grupet që kryen ushtrime fizike, përdorën të njëjtën sasi energjie.
Pas përfundimit të çdo ushrimi, shkencëtarët kontrolluan nivelin e kolesterinës në gjak, ndjeshmërinë e insulinës dhe u bënë një analizë që përdoret për të mbikqyrur zhvillimin e diabeteve.
Siç pritej, pjesmarrësit që kryen ushtrime u paraqitën më mirë sesa ata që qëndruan ulur gjatë gjithë kohës.
Megjithatë, pjesëmarrësit që kryen ecje ose qëndruan në këmbë kishin një ndjeshmëri më të ulët insuline dhe nivel më të ulët kolesteroli sesa pjesmarrësit e grupit që kryen ushtrime intensive me biçikletë.
Autorët e studimit arritën në përfundimin se ushtrimet e lehta fizike në periudha të zgjatura kohe përbëjnë rrugën për të parandaluar diabetin dhe për të luftuar kolesterolin

----------


## [Asteroid]

Ushtrimi i moderuar lufton kancerin e prostatës 

Kanceri i prostatës është i dyti, pas kancerit të lëkurës si lloji më i përhapur mes amerikanëve. Sipas shoqatës amerikane të kancerit, këtë vit pritet të diagnostikohen gati 239 mijë raste të kancerit të prostatës. Ky lloj kanceri prek kryesisht burrat e moshuar.

Një studim i ri tregon një lidhje midis ushtrimeve fizike dhe uljes së rrezikut për kancer në prostatë. Studimi i botuar në revistën “Cancer” morri në shqyrtim 307 burra të moshës 62 deri 71 vjeç, për të parë nëse ushtroheshin fizikisht.
Kur pjesmarrësit në studim iu nënshtruan biopsisë së prostatës, mjekët zbuluan se burrat që kryenin fizkulturë në mënyrë të moderuar kishin më pak gjasa të diagnostikoheshin me kancer të shkallës së lartë në prostatë, në krahasim me ata që bënin një jetë pa aktivitete fizike.
Çfarë saktësisht është ushtrimi i moderuar?
Ecja rreth 100 hapa për 1 minutë, ose 3 mijë hapa për 30 minuta, quhet ushtrim me intesinet të moderuar. Ndërsa një studim i ri thotë se numri i hapave për të arritur intensitet stërvitjeje të moderuar për burrat është 92 deri 102 hapa për 1 minutë, ndërsa për gratë 91 deri 115 hapa për 1 minutë.
Në SHBA, rekomandimet federale thonë se një person duhet të kryejë 150 minuta në javë ushtrime të moderuara për të patur një shëndet normal. Studime të ndryshme kanë sugjeruar se stërvitja me intensitet të moderuar – si ecja – mund të jetë po aq e dobishme sa edhe ushtrimet shumë të fuqishme.
“Por kjo paraqet një sfidë, sepse përfitimet shëndetësore janë të varur nga intensiteti i aktivitetit” thuhet në një studim në revistën Journal Amerikane të Mjekësisë Preventive. Autorët thonë se për shkak se përfitimet shëndetësore mund të arrihen me periudha të shkurtra që zgjasin të paktën 10 minuta, është njësoj e dobishme që personi të përpiqet për të bërë 1 mijë hapa në 10 minuta, para se të shkojë deri në 3 mijë hapa në 30 minuta, dhe se individët mund të monitorojnë progresin e tyre duke përdorur një hap-matës të thjeshtë dhe një orë dore.

----------


## [Asteroid]

Më të shëndetshëm se prindërit ?


Pavarësisht reputacionit se brezi pas-luftës së dytë botërore apo “Baby Boomers” është më i shëndëtetëshëm dhe më aktiv, ai është aktualisht përgjithësisht më i dobët se brezi para-ardhës. Sipas Byrosë Amerikane të Censusit, periudha “Baby Boomers” në SHBA, përfshinë vitet 1946 – 1964.
Një studim nga shkencëtarët në Shkollën Mjekësore në Universitetin West Virginia, zbuloi se brezi pas-luftës së dytë botërore, nuk është aq i shëndetshëm sa besohej më parë. Në fakt, pjestarët e këtij brezi kanë nivele më të larta tensioni, diabeti, kolesteroli dhe më shumë të aftësisë së kufizuara në krahasim me prindërit e tyre.
Përveç kësaj, ndërsa jetëgjatësia është më e lartë mes brezit të pas-luftës se sa ishte për brezin e mëparshëm, kjo jetëgjatësi shoqërohet me më shumë sëmundje. Sipas studimit, vetëm 1/10 e personave të brezit të pas-luftës thanë se gëzonin shëndet të shkëlqyer në krahasim me 1/3 e prindërve të tyre që raportuan njëjtën gjë.
Numri i njerëzve që kanë lindur mes viteve 1946 – 1964 në SHBA, është rreth 76 milionë, dhe këta përbëjnë grupin më të madh të konsumatorëve në vend. “Baby Boomers” është dukuri demografike e shkaktuar nga optimizmi i të kthyerve nga lufta, të cilët shpresonin shumë në paqen dhe mezi prisnin të krijonin familje. Kjo dëshirë solli një valë të re të lartë të lindjeve në familjet amerikane mes viteve 1946 -1964.

----------


## [Asteroid]

Ushtrimet fizike pakësojnë rrezikun e prekjes nga Alzheimeri

Të moshuarit kanë frikë nga Alzheimeri. Forma më e zakonshme e kësaj sëmundjeje është demenca - dobësim truri, humbje kujtese.

Por tani thuhet se ekziston një mënyrë e mundshme për të zvogëluar rrezikun e prekjes nga demenca më vonë në jetë. Kjo bazohet mbi një studim që filloi në vitin 1970 në një klinikë komuniteti. Studimi vëzhgoi gjendjen fizike të mbi 29 mijë personave përgjithësisht me shëndet të mirë. Në vitin 1999, shkencëtarët shqyrtuan të dhënat e grumbulluara. Ata kërkuan për pacientë që kishte marrë kompensime nga sigurimet shëndetësore për shkak të prekjes nga Alzheimeri, demenca senile apo e moshës dhe demenca para-senile apo vaskulare.
Rezultatet treguan se pacientët me formë të mirë fizike më herët në jetë, dhe që kishin kryer ushtrime fizike, kishin më pak të ngjarë të prekeshin nga demenca kur plakeshin, në krahasim me ata që ishin në formë më pak të mirë.
Duhet thënë se, nuk ka prova se ushtrimet fizike largojnë Alzheimerin. Por të qenit në formë të mirë fizike mund të pakësojë rrezikun e prekjes nga kjo sëmundjeje. Ky lajm mund t’i nxisë njerëzit të merren me ushtrime fizike, të cilat lidhen me shumë përfitime të tjera shëndetësore.

Numri i pacientëve me Alzheimer do të dyfishohet deri në 2050

Lajme jo të mira rreth një sëmundjeje me efekte të shumta negative. Parashikimet e fundit tregojnë se miliona njerëz do të bashkohet me radhët e të prekurve me sëmundjen Alzheimer.
Llogaritet se 5 milionë e 400 mijë amerikanë sot kanë Alzheimer.
Dhe një studim në revistën “Neurologji” bën disa parashikime të zymta rreth të ardhmes së sëmundjes, e cila zakonisht u rrëmben njerëzve mendjet dhe kujtimet.
Shkencëtarët shqyrtuan të dhënat e gati 11 mije pacientëve 65 vjeç e sipër, duke i ekzaminuar ata çdo tre vjet, dhe duke i kontrolluar për demencë. Ata arritën në përfundimit se deri në vitin 2050, numri i viktimave të Alzheimerit do të mbi dyfishohet në gati 14 milionë vetë. Për këtë rritje, ata theksojnë plakjen e brezit “baby-boom”, i përbërë nga persona të lindur midis viteve 1946 – 1964. Autorët e studimit paralajmërojnë kjo valë Alzheimeri do të jetë një barrë e madhe – jo vetëm për pacientët dhe familjet e tyre – por edhe për sistemin shëndetësor. Si përgatitje më të mirë, shkencëtarët rekomandojnë shtimin e kërkimeve për parandalimin dhe trajtimin e sëmundjes.

----------


## [Asteroid]

Alkoholi – problem në rritje

Përdorimi i tepruar i alkoolit është përgjegjës për 4% të barrës globale të sëmundjeve, dhe pirja sidomos për qejf po bëhet një problem në rritje për shëndetin. Një studim i botuar në revistën Cortex thekson ndryshime të rëndësishme që ndodhin në strukturën dhe funksionin e trurit të cilat mund të shkaktohen nga keqpërdorimi i alkoolit mes të rinjëve/të rejave.
Shenjat funksionale të dëmtimit të trurit nga keqpërdorimi i alkoolit tek moshat e reja përfshijnë kryesisht deficite në të mësuar, dëmtime në kujtesën vizuale, si funksionet vendimarrëse. Funksione të tilla kontrollohen nga strukturat hippocampus dhe ballore të trurit, të cilat arrijnë pjekurinë a formimin e plotë kur njeriu bëhet rreth 25 vjeç. Shenjat strukturore të keqpërdorimit të alkoolit tek rinjtë përfshijnë tkurrjen e trurit dhe ndryshime të konsiderueshme në materien e bardhë.
Mendohet se mosha e lejuar për përdorimin e parë të alkoholit është shkaku kryesor për pirje të tepruar, abuzim a keqpërdorimin të alkoholit. Por sipas studiuesve, ndryshimi i moshës ligjore për pijet alkoholike nuk është përgjigje. Në Australi, për shembull, mosha ligjore që e lejon një person të pijë alkohol është 18 vjeç, ndërsa në Amerikë, 21 vjeç. Por pavarësisht diferencës prej 3 vitesh të moshës ligjore, problemet e lidhura me alkoholin janë të njëjta në të dy vendet.
Autorët e studimit theksojnë nevojën për ndërhyrje më të hershme, duke identifikuar shenjat e rrezikëshme të prirjeve për alkohol, kur individët ndodhen ende në fazat e cënueshme të zhvillimit të trurit.

----------


## [Asteroid]

Kanceri – në kërkim të një trajtimi

Sëmundja shpesh shtyn në dëshpërim, dhe e bën njeriun të përdorë metoda ose barna të cilat nuk janë provuar të dobishëm, por që rreth tyre është krijuar një lloj miti.

Acidi Dichloroacetic, i njohur shkurt si DCA është një substancë kimike, kripërat e së cilës janë parë si të mundshme për trajtimin e kancerit.
Edhe pse studimet paraprake kanë treguar se DCA mund të ngadalësojë rritjen e tumoreve të caktuar tek kafshët në laborator, ekspertët thonë se nuk ka prova klinike për të mbështetur përdorimin e DCA në trajtimin e kancerit tek njerëzit.
DCA nuk ndodhet në natyrë, por është gjurmë e klorinimit të ujit të pijshëm dhe prodhohet nga metabolizmi i klorit. Për shkak të veprimit shumë korroziv, kripërat e acidit dichloroacetic (DCA) janë përdorur për efekte terapeutike.
Në vitin 2007, shkencëtarët në Universitetin e Albertas në Kanada thanë se gjatë provave me minj në laborator, DCA bëri që qelizat kanceroze të vetë-shkatërroheshin dhe tumori të tkurrej. Këto rezultate tërhoqën vemendjen e mediave, përfshi shtypin mjekësor – interesim shprehën edhe Shoqata Amerikane e Kancerit dhe organizatat e tjera mjekësore. Megjithatë, kërkime, prova a studime klinike në njerëz me kancer në Shtetet e Bashkuara ende nuk janë kryer, ndërsa bëhet thirrje për kujdes në interpretimin e rezultateve të para.
Kështu, në vitin 2010, u zbulua se gjatë provave për trajtimin e kancerit kolorectal tek minjtë, DCA shkaktoi rritjen e tumoreve. Këto rezultate sugjerojnë se të paktën në disa lloje të kancerit, trajtimi me DCA mund të jetë i dëmshëm.
Mjekët paralajmërojnë për probleme të mundshme të rënda nëse njerëzit e sëmurë, nga dëshpërimi, përpiqen të provojnë trajtimin me DCA. Nëse sëmundja është duke shkuar keq, DCA mund të bëjë që ajo të dalë jashtë kontrollit, dhe papritur pacienti kupton se mëlçia i është dëmtuar dhe telashe të tjera lindin.

----------


## [Asteroid]

Kafeja – A mund të ulë ajo rrezikun e vdekjes? 

Kafeja duket se e mban njeriun më shumë se zgjuar - e mban edhe gjallë. Një studim i publikuar në revistën amerikane të Epidemiologjisë thotë se kafeja e mbron njeriun nga kanceri në gojë dhe në fyt

Shkencëtarët vëzhguan rreth 1 milionë persona. Ata që pinin të paktën katër filxhanë kafe në ditë kishin 50 për qind më pak gjasa të vdisnin nga kanceri në gojë ose në grykë, në krahasim me personat që nuk pinin kafe ose e përdornin atë rrallë, si dhe në krahasim me ata që pinin duhan dhe alkool – faktorë të fortë rreziku për kanceret në gojë.
Autorët e studimit thonë se nuk e dinë saktësisht se në ç’mënyrë kafeja vepron për të mbrojtur kundër këtyre kancereve. Por ata gjithashtu shtojnë se ende nuk ekzistojnë dëshmi të mjaftueshme për të rekomanduar pirjen e kafesë ose shtimin e marrjes së e saj si masë për parandalimin e kancerit.

----------


## [Asteroid]

Kanceri (pak histori)

Kanceri është emër i përgjithshëm për një grup prej më shumë se 100 sëmundjesh. Kanceri fillon kur qelizat në një pjesë të trupit rriten jashtë kontrollit. Rreth 50% të gjithë meshkujve dhe një e treta e të gjitha grave në SHBA do të zhvillojnë kancer gjatë jetës së tyre. Sot, miliona njerëz jetojnë me kancer ose kanë pasur kancer.

Të dhënat tregojnë se kanceri ka ekzistuar gjatë gjithë historisë së regjistruar njerëzore. Pra, nuk është çudi se që nga agimi i historisë, njerëzit kanë folur, shkruar a kryer studime në lidhje me kancerin. Disa nga dëshmitë më të hershme të kancerit janë gjetur mes kockave fosile, mumieve në Egjiptin e lashtë, dhe në dorëshkrime të herëshme.
Përshkrimi më i vjetër i kancerit (edhe pse fjala kancer nuk është përdorur) është zbuluar në Egjipt dhe daton në rreth 3000 p.e.s. Papirusi i Edwin Smithit – egjiptolog amerikan, shek XIX, i cili e bleu dhe e përktheu – mendohet të jetë kopje e pjesës së një libri edhe më të lashtë mësimi mbi kirurgjinë. Papirusi përshkruan 8 raste të tumoreve të gjirit.
Zanafilla e fjalës “kancer” mendohet të jetë e Hipokratit (460-370 p.e.s.), i cili është konsideruar si “Ati i Mjekësisë”. Hipokrati ka përdorur termat karcinos dhe tumor. Në greqisht, këto fjalë i referohen gaforres, që i ngjan formës a ngërthimit të sëmundjes. Mjeku romak, Celsus (28-50 p.e.s.), e përktheu fjalën greke ‘karcinos’ në latinishten ‘kancer’ - gaforre. Galen (130-200 të erës sonë), një tjetër mjek romak, përdori fjalën greke ‘onkos’ – ‘ënjtje’ për të përshkruar tumoret. Analogjia gaforre – kancer përdoret sot për të përshkruar tumoret malinje, ndërsa ënjtje – onkos, përdoret si pjesë e emrit për specialistët e kancerit – Onkologistët.

----------


## [Asteroid]

Pse flemë ?

Gjithkush ka nevojë për gjumë dhe kjo nevojë është sasia e gjumit që çdo organizëm kërkon për t’u rizgjuar i rigjallëruar.
Shuma mesatare e gjumit të nevojshëm ndryshon gjatë periudhave të jetës, sidomos gjatë fëmijërisë dhe adoleshencës. Edhe pse ekziston një shumë mesatare gjumi, sasia e gjumit gjithashtu ndryshon nga personi në person – çka e bën gjumin gjenetik apo të përcaktuar nga gjenet e çdo individi.
Sipas Fondacionit kombëtar të Gjumit – National Sleep Foundation – SHBA, foshnjet nga 3 në 11 muaj kanë nevojë për 14-15 orë gjumë në 24 orë; nga 12 në 35 muaj duhet 12-14 orë; parashkollorëve 3 – 6 vjeç u duhet 11- 13 orë gjumë; fëmijët nga 6 në 10 vjeç kanë nevojë për 10 – 11 orë; adoleshentët nga 11 – 18 vjeç kanë nevojë për 9 orë e gjysmë gjumë; dhe të rriturit për një mesatare prej 8 orësh në 24 orë.
Përllogaritet se një të tretën (1/3) e jetës, njeriu e kalon në gjumë.
Çfarë ndodh nëse nuk plotësohet nevoja për gjumë? Duke mos fjetur sa duhet, personi grumbullon një borxh që zakonisht duhet paguar (me gjumë). Kjo mund të përfshijë gjumin shtesë. Nëse njeriu fle më pak sesa trupi ka nevojë, ai/ajo ndjen lodhje, vështirësi në të menduar, shton rrezikun për aksidente, komplikime shëndetësore (p.sh., shtim në peshë). Megjithatë, disa studime të kohëve të fundit kanë treguar se borxhi i gjumit nuk mund të shlyhet.
Qëllimi dhe funksioni i gjumit vazhdojnë të mbeten kryesisht mister. Vetëm në dekadat e fundit shkencëtarët kanë filluar të zbulojnë disa nga sekretet e tij. Ekzistojnë të paktën 3 teori pse njeriu fle.
Teoria e riparimit; është shpjegimi më i pranuar, që sugjeron se gjumi rikthen në jetë indet dhe përgatit trupin për të nesërmen. Kjo mund të përfshijë pastrimin e neuro-transmetuesve të akumuluar nga truri, si dhe riparimin e indeve në të gjithë trupin.
Teoria e adaptimit; është shpjegim alternativ që thotë se gjumi rrit aftësinë për të mbijetuar. Ndërsa nata mund të jetë e rrezikshme, sidomos nga kafshët grabitqarë, kjo i shtynë qeniet për të kërkuar një strehë të sigurt. Duke shmangur rreziqet, kafsha jeton gjatë dhe ka më shumë gjasa për të riprodhuar – kështu, gjumi bëhet një përparësi për t’u përshtatur.
Teoria e konservimit; sipas kësaj teorie, gjumi është një mjet për të ruajtur energjinë. Gjatë gjumit, metabolizmi ngadalësohet, kështu që nevoja e përgjithshme për kalori është e pakët. Në qoftë se koha shpenzohet zgjuar, njeriu nuk mund të ketë ushqim të mjaftueshëm për të mbijetuar
Ka teori që thonë se gjumi duket të ketë funksione të tjera por që ende nuk njihen. Gjithësesi mendohet se gjumi e ndihmon njeriun të mësojë, rafinojë dhe konsolidojë kujtimet. Gjumi ndihmon në forcimin e sistemit imunitar. Pavarësisht nga qëllimi ose funksioni, gjumi është, qartë, një nga aktivitetet më të domosdoshme të jetës, dhe ndoshta një për të cilat dihet shumë pak. Kjo çon në mundësi për spekullime filozofike dhe analizë të vetvetes – nëse shtrirë me sy në tavan, në pritje për gjumë, lind pyetja “Pse flemë? Mos ndoshta gjumi është për të parë të realizuar atë që zgjuar nuk e arrijmë dot?”

----------

